# XC Race Fully mit Seltenheitswert - Ideengeber?



## Lefty88 (4. Dezember 2017)

Servus zusammen,
mich würde mal interessieren, wer hier im Forum Erfahrungen mit etwas exotischen XC Fullys hat?

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen und muss ehrlich sagen, so wirklich haut mich nichts vom Hocker...

Egal ob Cannondale Scalpel, RM Element, S-Works, etc. irgendwie ist alles sehr ähnlich und optisch war es schon besser....

Ein paar interessante "Exoten" könnten Bianchi Methanol, Orbea Oiz etc. sein.

Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen, Ideen für weitere, reinrassige, aber seltene XC Fully´s? 

Ich freue mich über Anregungen, Austausch, etc. 

VG


----------



## Fischie (4. Dezember 2017)

Mmmhhhh...da ich die Firma schon länger sehr interessant finde - *Nicolai Saturn 11*....

Muss es demnächst auch unbedingt mal Probe fahren...würde gern mal die "neue" Geometrie erfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (4. Dezember 2017)

turner, ellswoth, funk


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Dezember 2017)

Ridley Sablo
Lapierre XR 929
Santa Cruz Tallboy C
Yeti ASR
Mondraker Podium FS (2019?)
Kona HeiHei Race
vlt noch ein Norco Revolver FS


----------



## Jabba81 (4. Dezember 2017)

Pinarello DOGMA XM 9.9


----------



## Lefty88 (4. Dezember 2017)

Das Yeti ist neu leider nicht mehr verfügbar...das Mondraker könnte super interessant sein, ebenso das Orbea Oiz in grün...das Scalpel SI Team (geht immer), aber i-wo auch so "normal" geworden...


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde wohl beim nächsten Rad auch auf was Standardisiertes gehen.
Spezialwerkzeug ist für viele KM und viel Wartung eher nervig.

Das Yeti gibts aber hier und da noch.


----------



## Jabba81 (4. Dezember 2017)

Oder natürlich meins:

Stöckli Morion Ltd.
auch schon gesehen mit Radon Branding


----------



## Lefty88 (4. Dezember 2017)

@ChrizZZz was genau meinst du mit standardisiertes? Sprichst du nun vom Scalepl? Das Turner ist sehr interessant, aber im Fall des Falles wohl den Aufwand nicht wert mit Ersatzteilen/Austausch etc.

Das Stöckli war in UD Carbon schwarz richtig schick, aber in rot optisch nicht so mein Fall. Technisch sicher gut.

Auch noch interessant...

http://konstructive.de/bikes/ammolite-full-suspension-bike/


----------



## chrikoh (4. Dezember 2017)

NINER!


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. Dezember 2017)

Hatte das METHANOL FS...mittlerweile Habe ich ein Sworks EPIC.... 
Glaube es oder nicht... -es sind Welten Unterschiede dazwischen.

Als Exot werfe ich mal das FRM Anakin in den Raum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (4. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> @ChrizZZzDas Stöckli war in UD Carbon schwarz richtig schick, aber in rot optisch nicht so mein Fall. Technisch sicher gut.



Da geb ich Dir recht, aber das rot sieht Original besser aus als auf den Fotos... also auch nicht übel!!


----------



## Lefty88 (4. Dezember 2017)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hatte das METHANOL FS...mittlerweile Habe ich ein Sworks EPIC....
> Glaube es oder nicht... -es sind Welten Unterschiede dazwischen.
> 
> Als Exot werfe ich mal das FRM Anakin in den Raum.



In wie fern? Verarbeitung? Steifigkeit? Gewicht? Sportliche XC Geo?...

Grüße


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> @ChrizZZz was genau meinst du mit standardisiertes? Sprichst du nun vom ScalpelSi?



Ja.
Gabel / Vorbau / Vorderrad / Hinterrad / Kurbel. Alles zu speziell


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. Dezember 2017)

Die Verarbeitung ist bei beiden Top. 

Lediglich der matte celeste Lack ist zu empfindlich und nicht sauber zu bekommen. Ich würde mir niemals wieder, ein Bike in dieser Frabe kaufen.

Beim Bianchi musste ich 2 mal alle die Hinterbaulager (SKF Lager) wechseln (innerhalb von 8000 km) Beim Epic habe ich nach 10000km noch immer die ersten drin und die machen keinen Muchs. (selbe Bedingungen)

Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich beim Epic 10 mal besser an, ist viel feinfühliger und schluckt/verzeiht trotzdem deutlich mehr. Das Rad ist viel flinker und leichter zu handeln, bei gleichzeitig größerer Laufruhe. Das sagt nicht nur mein Bauchgefühl sondern auch die Strava-Segmentzeiten auf meinen Hometrails sprechen eine klare Sprache. 

Ich war ehrlich gesagt enorm überrascht darüber dass bei Bikes dieser Preisklasse noch derartige große Unterschiede auftreten können.

P.s. der Kaufgrund fürs Epic war nicht, der, dass ich mir riesen Vorteile erhofft hätte, sondern weil ich das Brain testen wollte.

lg aus Südtirol.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Dezember 2017)

Reinrassig und zurecht selten: Pronghorn!


----------



## Gary Jr. (4. Dezember 2017)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir recht, aber das rot sieht Original besser aus als auf den Fotos... also auch nicht übel!!


nur gibt es stöckli nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (4. Dezember 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ja.
> Gabel / Vorbau / Vorderrad / Hinterrad / Kurbel. Alles zu speziell



Interessant und das als, wie ich auch, alter Lefty Liebhaber  Aber bei CD ist es wie so oft, Fluch- und Segen zugleich. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass mir der aktuelle Scalpel Rahmen auch nicht so wirklich gefällt. Das gewisse "etwas" fehlt ihm. Ohne Lefty, würde da wenig optisch übrig bleiben. Pronghorn wie erwähnt selten, mehr aber auch nicht^^  Und das Epic sicher ein tolles XC Bike, aber wie das Scalpel...für die aufgerufenen Münzen doch zu oft draußen zu sehen....

Fährt einer das aktuelle Orbea Oiz? Das Mondraker würde mich ja reizen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Dezember 2017)

Das Oiz ist auch super!
Hätte mich fast dafür entschieden, wenn die Lieferbarkeit nicht 1-2 Monate später wie das ScalpelSi gewesen wäre.


----------



## Lefty88 (4. Dezember 2017)

Qualitativ sind die Carbon Rahmen der Basken top, vor allem made in EU...


----------



## gewichtheber (4. Dezember 2017)

Die roten Stöckli Fullys mit elektronischer Schaltung und Dämpfung gab so auch nicht am Markt, nur für Teamfahrer. Das Rot ist in Natur sehr schick, wie auch das ganze Bike. War mit einem Kumpel in der Schweiz unterwegs der so ein Fully fährt, er wurde oft auf das bike angesprochen. Allerdings wurde es ja schon erwähnt, Stöckli Bikes gibt es nicht mehr..
Aus Hamburg: Bergamont Fastlane


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2017)

Exclusiv und selten? Unno


----------



## the donkey (4. Dezember 2017)

Stoll Bike M1


----------



## Kraxler (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich werfe mal noch ein Simplon Cirex in die Runde.


----------



## Lefty88 (4. Dezember 2017)

Unno ist wie Tesla, viel Marketing aber nichtmal ne funktionierende Homepage...stützt mein Vertrauen in diese Firma schon einmal nicht.


----------



## Fezza (5. Dezember 2017)

Das wäre meine Wahl.... fahre den Sultan und kann mir kaum was besseres vorstellen....


----------



## saturno (5. Dezember 2017)

chrikoh schrieb:


> NINER!



da muss man warten was aus dem chapter 11 wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gary Jr. (5. Dezember 2017)

Trek TopFuel: nicht exotisch, aber mit ProjectOne zumindest optisch "einzigartig" und technisch sicher up-to-date


----------



## Lefty88 (5. Dezember 2017)

@Fezza Die nicht innenverlegte Züge sind etwas unsexy, aber ist wohl so. Der Rahemn selbst sieht interessant aus, auch das Gelenk (DW-Link) sieht optisch ansprechend aus. Wer vertreibt denn Turner Bikes in D? Und hast du Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen und der Qualität?

Niner muss man abwarten, korrekt, je nachdem wie es mit dem Unternehmen weiter gehen mag. Das Trek ist für mich allein der "Masse" wegen raus, technisch sicher auch top!


----------



## Lateralus (5. Dezember 2017)

Focus 01E


----------



## Fezza (5. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> @Fezza Die nicht innenverlegte Züge sind etwas unsexy, aber ist wohl so. Der Rahemn selbst sieht interessant aus, auch das Gelenk (DW-Link) sieht optisch ansprechend aus. Wer vertreibt denn Turner Bikes in D? Und hast du Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen und der Qualität?
> 
> Niner muss man abwarten, korrekt, je nachdem wie es mit dem Unternehmen weiter gehen mag. Das Trek ist für mich allein der "Masse" wegen raus, technisch sicher auch top!



Keine Ahnung wer die in D importiert, vertreibt 

Internationale Vertriebe.....: CH gibt's http://www.turnerbikes.com/rider-support/dealers/international-dealers/


der DW-Link funktioniert super! mein Sultan ist aus Alu und unverwüstlich....


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Dezember 2017)

Norco Revolver


----------



## xmaxle (5. Dezember 2017)

Stoll M1


----------



## Adieu (5. Dezember 2017)

Auch hier eine Stimme für Stoll.
Fahren sich unglaublich ausgewogen.
Sehr exklusiv und sehr sympa. Thomas ist ein detailverliebter Tüftler und hat an seinem Bike viele intelligente Lösungen für Kabelverlauf, Carbon-Layup, Lagerung etc.
Auf jeden Fall ein Besuch und Ausfahrt wert.
Nicht wirklich selten;
Selber habe ich mich für ein Kona HeiHei DL entschieden, dass ich am Antrieb und Laufrädern getunt habe. Geht auch super ab, ist jedoch etwas rüpelhafter als das Stoll, vorallem vom Heck her.
BMC kann ich nicht empfehlen. Deren Fourstroke tut (vorallem) der lange Hinterbau nicht gut. Fährt sich leblos.
Yeti SB4.5c. Goldiger Rüpel, will ähnlich wie das Kona in allen Lagen geprügelt werden. Brutale Kurvenlage.

Wieder mit mehr Seltenheitswert;
Bold Linkin Trail Classic.
Fahre selber das LT (160/155 mm), die LT's teilen sich aber alles mit den Classic's bis auf den integrierten Teil des Hebels und die Sitzstrebe (und Dämpfer). Krasse Rahmensteifigkeit und Präzision, dennoch sehr leicht. Das Classic hat womöglich mit 130 mm zu viel Hub für Dich, fährt sich aber straff und kann blockiert werden, inkl. Geo Verstellung (zumindest bei meinem). Beim wenigen Rumfahren auf einem Classic hatte ich ebenfalls dieses Gefühl der Ausgewogenheit, ähnlich wie beim Stoll. Nicht's fällt explizit auf.
Mein LT klettert unglaublich, wiegt trotz vollgas-bergab-Aufbau 12.5 kg.



Wie Stoll sind die Jungs bei Bold gerne bereit Dich zu empfangen und geben Dir ein Superbike mit. Hintern Haus bei Ihnen hat's ein tolles Bikerevier, dass auch jetzt noch befahren werden kann. Bold ist auch noch klein, aber doch einiges grösser als Stoll.

Seltene Fullies sind Stoll oder Bold allemal. Im Gegensatz zu Yeti, Trek, Scott, Norco, Niner und selbst Turner echt seltene Bikes. In der Schweiz habe ich noch nie ein Stoll auf den single tracks oder dem Weg dorthin gesehen, Bold erst 2 Stück.

Stoll's Trail Aufbau ist sehr vergleichbar mit Bold Linkin Trail Classic.
Ob ein Bold so stark auf Marathon wie das Stoll M getrimmt werden kann, weiss ich nicht, aber ich fahre trotz meinem HeiHei DL auch mit dem Bold LT oft Alpenmarathon-Distanzen (in schwierigerem Gelände).


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Dezember 2017)

Turner hat auf Nachfrage keinen Deutschland Importeur, wird also damit wohl nichts...
Das Stoll ist sehr interessant, die Geometrieform wie immer Geschmacksache, ich finde sie „ok“. Gibt optisch ansprecherendes. Das Bold ist eben kein CC Renner, ebenso das ein Yeti SB...


----------



## chilla13 (6. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht nicht ganz so exotisch, aber verdammt gut: Pivot 429sl. Hatte ich letztes Jahr für einige Wochen als Testbike als mein Yeti stationär war. Fantastisches Rad. Steif, super Hinterbau und tatsächlich real sogar ganz schön (auf Fotos fand ich es zuvor immer hässlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (6. Dezember 2017)

Kann ich so bestätigen! Ich fahre es seit dem Sommer und bin restlos zufrieden. Wobei es keine reine CC-Feile ist:





Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Dezember 2017)

Hat wohl mehr (120mm) Hub? Rein optisch ein sehr ansprechender Rahmen....

Nun haben wir hier viele Ansätze diskutiert, so richtig schlauer bin ich nicht geworden, da alles für und wieder und überhaupt. Vor 1 Jahr hätte ich gesagt - Cannondale und nichts anderes, fertig. Stand heute bin ich offen für alles, möchte aber gerne etwas "schnelles" und kein Allerweltsbike...

Da wäre das Turner, das Mondraker Fully (stand heute nicht verfügbar), das Orbea Oiz, das ehemalige Yeti XC Fully (neu nicht mehr verfügbar) in die engere Auswahl gekommen.

Das Pivot ist geil, auch qualitativ tip top, aber eben keine CC Feile. Wobei das Haico Racing Team es in CC Rennen einsetzt mit 32 SC Gabel etc.

Grüße


----------



## Nimron (6. Dezember 2017)

Man kann den Rahmen mit 100mm oder 120mm aufbauen, aber wirklich leicht ist er nicht. Meiner in S (17") kommt inkl. Dämpfer auf stolze 2650 Gramm. Dennoch liege ich mit der 34´er Fox Gabel, Variostütze und recht schweren Lauifrädern  aktuelll bei 10,9 Kg. Mit 32´er Gabel und Carbonfelgen + Carbonstütze hatte ich Sub 10 Kg berechnet.


 

Tolle Qualität und mir ist unterwegs noch kein Zweites begegnet


----------



## chilla13 (6. Dezember 2017)

Nimron schrieb:


> Man kann den Rahmen mit 100mm oder 120mm aufbauen, aber wirklich leicht ist er nicht. Meiner in S (17") kommt inkl. Dämpfer auf stolze 2650 Gramm. Dennoch liege ich mit der 34´er Fox Gabel, Variostütze und recht schweren Lauifrädern  aktuelll bei 10,9 Kg. Mit 32´er Gabel und Carbonfelgen + Carbonstütze hatte ich Sub 10 Kg berechnet.
> Anhang anzeigen 672555
> 
> Tolle Qualität und mir ist unterwegs noch kein Zweites begegnet


Das Gewicht seh ich mitllerweile nicht mehr als Nachteil an. Mein Yeti ist leicht, hält aber nicht das aus, was die Geo hergibt. Das gilt auch für Scalpel und Epic. Ich bin mit 67kg kein Schwergewicht, aber wenn man die modernen XC Rahmen hart rannnimmt, sind sie allesamt arg fragil. Das Pivot ist da eine wohltuende Ausnahme, bombproof quasi. Ich hab mir bei meinem Yeti schon ein Dropvervot für alles über 100cm auferlegt. Das ist doch schmarrn: da hat man ein potentes Bike und nutzt es nicht, weil man Angst um den Rahmen hat. Da kann man dann gleich beim Hardtail bleiben.


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Dezember 2017)

Fährst du am Pivot eine Tele Stütze? 9,x sollten auch am Pivot möglich sein...  Dennoch eher traillastig, sieht in "S" eben schön klein und schnittig aus...


----------



## Nimron (6. Dezember 2017)

Ja, es ist eine Race Face Variostütze mit gut 500 Gr. verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (6. Dezember 2017)

Orbea Oiz - tolles Bike, optisch der Hammer. Wenn es nicht so sündhaft teuer wäre.


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Dezember 2017)

Woebi sich das Oiz zu den hier bereits genannten anderen Variationen preislich nichts schenkt..


----------



## Nordpol (6. Dezember 2017)

Sehr exotisch da einmahlig auf dieser Welt... Raleigh


----------



## Thronfolger (6. Dezember 2017)

@Lefty88:
Leider noch nicht verfügbar:
Unno XC und Mondraker FS, ist auch die Frage ob Unno vor Mondraker veröffentlicht, wenn man schon die Geometrie für Mondraker entwickelt hat. Die Frage ist aber wieviel Zeit du noch bis zur Auswahl hast?

Verfügbar und diskutierbar:
Stoll
Silverback Sesta hat noch niemand gesagt, oder?


----------



## Adieu (6. Dezember 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht seh ich mitllerweile nicht mehr als Nachteil an. Mein Yeti ist leicht, hält aber nicht das aus, was die Geo hergibt. Das gilt auch für Scalpel und Epic. Ich bin mit 67kg kein Schwergewicht, aber wenn man die modernen XC Rahmen hart rannnimmt, sind sie allesamt arg fragil. Das Pivot ist da eine wohltuende Ausnahme, bombproof quasi. Ich hab mir bei meinem Yeti schon ein Dropvervot für alles über 100cm auferlegt. Das ist doch schmarrn: da hat man ein potentes Bike und nutzt es nicht, weil man Angst um den Rahmen hat. Da kann man dann gleich beim Hardtail bleiben.



Ich werd's nochmals in die Runde,
Kona HeiHei DL
fühlt sich nicht unangemessen an, wenn ich es krachen lasse (was schon zu Rissen uA bei BMC's geführt hat).
Die Geo passt ebenfalls super zum Ballern, egal ob rauf, runter oder gerade aus. Steifigkeit ist super balanciert. Fühlt sich präzise und direkt an, ist aber nicht Brett-hart.

Meines in Grösse L ist 11.5 kg. Kein richtiger Leichtbau; Fox 34 120 mm, Shimano XT Bremse mit 200/180 mm, 760 mm Ragley wiser (ca. 200 g), Newman 40 mm Vorbau, KS Dropper, Selle Italia SLR, alte X0 Kurbel, Sram Eagle GX, bis auf Kassette (X01), LB Felgen mit 30 mm innen (je 420 g), DT350 Naben (boost), Conti MT King Protection 2.4 v/h.

Kona HeiHei DL und Seltenheitswert mag nicht passen. Fakt ist, ich habe noch kein einziges in der Schweiz draussen unterwegs oder im Zug zu den beliebten Bikespots gesehen. Pivots, Turner, Yeti hingegen schon. Weiss nicht wie's in DE ausschaut...

Den Rahmen des Kona habe ich nicht gewogen, aber angeblich ist er mit Dämpfer um 2 kg.



designisnotall schrieb:


> Verfügbar und diskutierbar:
> Stoll
> Silverback Sesta hat noch niemand gesagt, oder?


Stoll kann ich ebenfalls wärmstens Empfehlen


----------



## tobias1983 (7. Dezember 2017)

Das Oiz ist wirklich ein tolles Rad ;-)


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Dezember 2017)

designisnotall schrieb:


> @Lefty88:
> Leider noch nicht verfügbar:
> Unno XC und Mondraker FS, ist auch die Frage ob Unno vor Mondraker veröffentlicht, wenn man schon die Geometrie für Mondraker entwickelt hat. Die Frage ist aber wieviel Zeit du noch bis zur Auswahl hast?
> 
> ...


Stimmt das Sesta juckt mich auch, aber die 2.1" Reifenfreiheit schreckt mich ab.


----------



## Thronfolger (7. Dezember 2017)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Stimmt das Sesta juckt mich auch, aber die 2.1" Reifenfreiheit schreckt mich ab.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, interessant ist aber, dass sich Silverback selbst nicht dran hält und das Sesta Als komplettrad mit 2.25ern konfiguriert.

@Lefty88:
Besonders wäre wirklich was leichtes aus Alu, wie das Nicolai.
Wenn es eher Carbon sein soll:
-Bergamont Fastlane
-Scott Spark RC 900 SL 
vom WC sieht man ja welche, aber das SL ist schon selten.


----------



## luckyleaf (8. Dezember 2017)

Youngtimer Race Fully mit Seltenheitswert? Und Einzigartig?
Hab was im Netz gefunden. Wie wäre es damit?
Brauchst aber glaub ich *"bisschen" Geld*.  Sieht irgendwie teuer aus.


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Dezember 2017)

designisnotall schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht, interessant ist aber, dass sich Silverback selbst nicht dran hält und das Sesta Als komplettrad mit 2.25ern konfiguriert.
> 
> @Lefty88:
> Besonders wäre wirklich was leichtes aus Alu, wie das Nicolai.
> ...


Die ganze Beschreibung hinckt...beim Soloframe 27.2mm Stütze, 2.1" Reifenfreiheit und 148x12 Hinterbau....Beim Serienbike 30.9 Stütze 2.25" Reifen und 142x12 Achse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenn Du was ausgefallenes willst, schau Dir mal das Scapin GEKO an:

http://www.scapin.com/it/collezioni/offroad/geko


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Dezember 2017)

Das HT von denen sieht echt schick aus, aber das Fully...sieht aus wie gestaucht


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Dezember 2017)

Das Santa Cruz Tallboy C ist sehr interessant, aber kann man daraus wirklich eine XC Waffe machen? Ist mir doch etwas zu Traillastig, auch von der Geometrie, oder was meint ihr? Weiß einer was das Rahmenset wiegt? Würde es aber wohl eher in den Bereich AM einordnen...


----------



## speedOW (8. Dezember 2017)

Wilier 101FX


----------



## Berschbobb (8. Dezember 2017)

ich würde mir auch das Stoll M1 holen. Einfach ein Traum dieses Rad. Handlaminiert in Deutschland, was willst du mehr an Exklusivität. und von den Fahreigenschaften genial vielseitig. Konnte eins beim Tag der offenen Tür bei bikeahead testen.


----------



## _Olli (9. Dezember 2017)

selten dann: http://konstructive.de


----------



## oberhausen123 (10. Dezember 2017)

ist der Protek Rahmen, glaube ich.


----------



## Lefty88 (13. Dezember 2017)

Leider geil...

https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/ReEvolution,43459/setup,33635

Fährt hier im Forum jemand das Santa als CC bzw. XC Bike? Wenn ja, Infos??


----------



## fricc (13. Dezember 2017)

Schau doch mal ins Santa Cruz Forum. Zumindest ein zwei interessante Aufbauten in dieser Richtung gibt es da schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich kenne da auch noch 1-2 interessante/leichte Aufbauten mit Lefty und anderen Spielereien.
Wenn man da etwas mit der Geo spielt, sollte das ebenso schnell sein.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (14. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Leider geil...
> 
> https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/ReEvolution,43459/setup,33635
> 
> Fährt hier im Forum jemand das Santa als CC bzw. XC Bike? Wenn ja, Infos??


Ich hoffe, du würdest an dem Rad keine di2 verbauen - das geht bei dem Modell offensichtlich nur sehr unschön.


----------



## Lefty88 (14. Dezember 2017)

Nein, 1x11 bzw. 1x12, fahre so oder so nur Sram  Aber der Rahmen wäre sicher die optimale Ausgangsbasis für ein schnelles XC Bike...mit Potenzial im Gelände, wenn gebraucht. Wenn nicht, zu machen und vollgas


----------



## xmaxle (14. Dezember 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich kenne da auch noch 1-2 interessante/leichte Aufbauten mit Lefty und anderen Spielereien.
> Wenn man da etwas mit der Geo spielt, sollte das ebenso schnell sein.



Guter Input, was treibt eigentlich @crazyeddie ?


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Dezember 2017)

Fährt sein Stumpi/Rigid 
Vom TallboyC hab ich nichts weiter gehört.


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Dezember 2017)

ich hab aber ein "altes" 2.0, das aktuelle 3.0 ist in der tat von der geometrie, den 10mm mehr federweg und vor allem dem halben kg mehr rahmengewicht noch mehr ein trailbike als der vorgänger. .

der ist ja mit der 120er gabel als trailbike auch nicht schlecht gewesen, der rahmen gibt es mit seinen grade so sub2kg ohne dämpfer auch her. bei mir wird die geo etwas steiler wegen ZS statt EC unten, wobei die eine der beiden exzentrischen dämpferbuchsen das wieder etwas abschwächt. niedrigeres tretlager ist kein drama, ich fahre auch nur 170mm kurbeln. mal schauen ob sich alles so ausgeht wie ich mir das vorstelle. gewichtsziel: sub10 mit reverb und conti protection.

ich hab mir damals 2012-2013 in der planungsphase neben der üblichen teileliste noch ne tabelle mit den in frage kommenden rahmen gemacht und dann ausschlusskriterien gesucht, weil einige komponenten und die benötigte sitzposition schon festgelegt waren. das kann ich nur empfehlen, da denkt man dann nämlich sehr genau drüber nach was einem wichtig ist.

das alte tallboy würde ich natürlich nicht mehr empfehlen für einen heutigen aufbau, alleine schon weil es kein boost hat und vermutlich niemand mehr die umwerferaufnahme braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Dezember 2017)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> das alte tallboy würde ich natürlich nicht mehr empfehlen für einen heutigen aufbau, alleine schon weil es kein boost hat und vermutlich niemand mehr die umwerferaufnahme braucht.



Das klingt ja fast so, als ob Boost ein Standard wäre oder irgendeinen technischen Vorteil hätte .


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Dezember 2017)

ich bin realist. menschen kaufen kompletträder, menschen kaufen komplettlaufradsätze. wenn man maximale kompatibilität will, schwimmt man am besten mit dem strom. im moment heißt das boost, egal ob es merklich besser ist oder in 5 jahren durch was noch breiteres abgelöst wird.

hat irgendeins von den hier im thread erwähnten, in einem 2017/18er modelljahr erwerbbaren bikes noch 12x142? ich zweifle es stark an, ohne jetzt lust zu haben es zu recherchieren.


----------



## Lefty88 (15. Dezember 2017)

Jedes Jahr wird eben eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben...

Nicht einer wird dadurch hier auch nur 2 Sekunden schneller unterwegs sein, als zuvor, aber neu ist eben neu


----------



## mete (15. Dezember 2017)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich bin realist. menschen kaufen kompletträder, menschen kaufen komplettlaufradsätze. wenn man maximale kompatibilität will, schwimmt man am besten mit dem strom. im moment heißt das boost, egal ob es merklich besser ist oder in 5 jahren durch was noch breiteres abgelöst wird.
> 
> hat irgendeins von den hier im thread erwähnten, in einem 2017/18er modelljahr erwerbbaren bikes noch 12x142? ich zweifle es stark an, ohne jetzt lust zu haben es zu recherchieren.



Man kann halt sogar auch immer noch genügend Laufradsätze für Schnellspanner kaufen und eine Umwerferaufnahme stört ja auch kaum jemanden, wenn sie nicht benutzt wird. Wenn der Rahmen dafür besser passt und/oder merklich günstiger ist, ist das doch okay, oder? Speci hat ja 2018 sogar wieder BSA-Innenlager....die Angst vorm Wertverlust oder zukünftige Inkompatibilität ist sowieso vollkommen (un)begründet, es wurde doch keiner der in diesem Jahrzehnt eingeführten Standards nicht binnen kürzester Zeit ersetzt, man schaue sich nur mal das Chaos bei den Innenlagern/Steuersätzen an. Früher konnte man einen Chris King Steuersatz 10 Jahre mit unterschiedlichen Rahmen fahren, wenn man Pech hat, braucht man heute im Prinzip jedes Teil, das irgendwie am Rahmen befestigt wird neu oder zuminest einen passenden Adapter, von Sattelstütze bis Bremssattel über Umwerfer bis Laufradsatz, einfach alles. und es lohnt auch nicht, das neueste zu kaufen, ein Jahr später ist es eh wieder inkompatibel, daher verstehe ich das Argument für irgendeinen Standard nicht, es ist inzwischen im Prinzip egal, was man kauft, Inkompatibilität nach spätestens zwei Jahren vorprogrammiert. Da kann es dann halt auch mal das Modell von vor drei Jahren sein, da hat man wenigstens eine größere Teileauswahl, auch am Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. Dezember 2017)

mete schrieb:


> Das klingt ja fast so, als ob Boost ein Standard wäre oder irgendeinen technischen Vorteil hätte .


Boost lässt häufig breitere Reifen im Rahmen zu, das wäre für mich ein Argument, weil ich breite Reifen mag. Wer das nicht braucht, braucht auch kein Boost.


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Dezember 2017)

mete schrieb:


> Man kann halt sogar auch immer noch genügend Laufradsätze für Schnellspanner kaufen und eine Umwerferaufnahme stört ja auch kaum jemanden, wenn sie nicht benutzt wird. Wenn der Rahmen dafür besser passt und/oder merklich günstiger ist, ist das doch okay, oder? Speci hat ja 2018 sogar wieder BSA-Innenlager....die Angst vorm Wertverlust oder zukünftige Inkompatibilität ist sowieso vollkommen (un)begründet, es wurde doch keiner der in diesem Jahrzehnt eingeführten Standards nicht binnen kürzester Zeit ersetzt, man schaue sich nur mal das Chaos bei den Innenlagern/Steuersätzen an. Früher konnte man einen Chris King Steuersatz 10 Jahre mit unterschiedlichen Rahmen fahren, wenn man Pech hat, braucht man heute im Prinzip jedes Teil, das irgendwie am Rahmen befestigt wird neu oder zuminest einen passenden Adapter, von Sattelstütze bis Bremssattel über Umwerfer bis Laufradsatz, einfach alles. und es lohnt auch nicht, das neueste zu kaufen, ein Jahr später ist es eh wieder inkompatibel, daher verstehe ich das Argument für irgendeinen Standard nicht, es ist inzwischen im Prinzip egal, was man kauft, Inkompatibilität nach spätestens zwei Jahren vorprogrammiert. Da kann es dann halt auch mal das Modell von vor drei Jahren sein, da hat man wenigstens eine größere Teileauswahl, auch am Gebrauchtmarkt.


Genau, Standards sind mittlerweile alles nur nicht mehr standardisiert!!!


----------



## racingforlife (18. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mich würde mal interessieren, wer hier im Forum Erfahrungen mit etwas exotischen XC Fullys hat?
> 
> Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen und muss ehrlich sagen, so wirklich haut mich nichts vom Hocker...
> ...



Meine Favoriten sind ganz klar Sarto und WR Compositi - auf Mass -


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Dezember 2017)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Boost lässt häufig breitere Reifen im Rahmen zu, das wäre für mich ein Argument, weil ich breite Reifen mag. Wer das nicht braucht, braucht auch kein Boost.


Wie breit soll es denn werden für's CC Racing?


----------



## Lefty88 (20. Dezember 2017)

Das frage ich mich auch immer...^^

Das Kona Hei Hei Race ist auch ein heißes Teil, was den Rahmen angeht und die Geo...

Was nicht ganz ersichtlich ist bei Kona ist das Thema Produktion und Materialien, darüber verliert Kona wenig Worte auf der homepage etc. Sehr schade für eine bekannte Marke, die Bikes im Berieich >9K im Angebot hat...
Da machen die anderen "großen" deutlich mehr Werbung bzw. sind hier offener in der Beschreibung ihrer Standards und Technologien.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt kauf endlich eins oder wird das hier ne Promotion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik76 (21. Dezember 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Jetzt kauf endlich eins oder wird das hier ne Promotion?


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Dezember 2017)

Scheinbar finden es andere auch sehr interessant, über die Vorzüge der nicht Massenware zu diskutieren


----------



## elrond (21. Dezember 2017)

Wenn's wirklich keine Fernost Massenware sein soll:

http://www.sartoantonio.com/en/bicycles/sarto-tenax

oder

https://www.wrcompositi.it/PRODUCTS_19_0_0_eng.html


----------



## Nimron (21. Dezember 2017)

Wow, sehr geile Vorschläge


----------



## zett78 (21. Dezember 2017)

Wurde die hier schon genannt??
http://www.rdritalia.it/


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Dezember 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Wurde die hier schon genannt??
> http://www.rdritalia.it/



Leider geil...!!!


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Dezember 2017)




----------



## swift daddy (23. Dezember 2017)

Wenn so selten und exklusiv werden soll, warum lässt du dir dann nicht einfach eins aus Titan brutzeln??


----------



## Redrocky (23. Dezember 2017)

Weiß jemand wo es Preise zu den WR Produkten gibt? Sind ein paar interessante Sachen dabei. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (23. Dezember 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Jetzt kauf endlich eins oder wird das hier ne Promotion?


Kann man so sehen , ich kann aber auch sagen, dass die Vorschläge, die hier so gemacht wurden, meinen Horizont erweiterten. Auf einige Marken, geschweige denn Modelle, wäre ich nie so schnell gekommen.


----------



## racingforlife (25. Dezember 2017)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es Preise zu den WR Produkten gibt? Sind ein paar interessante Sachen dabei. Danke!


http://clemenzo.com/de/wr-compositi

Clemenzo hat/hatte Kontakt zu WR, ggfs. WR über FB kontaktieren.


----------



## zett78 (16. Januar 2018)

http://www.titici.com/DE


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Januar 2018)

Kennt einer online shops, oder Bezugsquellen für Bianchi Bikes in D? Der sog. Bianchi-store.de hat wenig Auswahl und ist mMn total überteuert...
Bianchi muss doch noch anderweitig zu beziehen sein?


----------



## zett78 (18. Januar 2018)

???

https://www.bianchi.com/de/dealers/dealerlocator.aspx?country=&zone=&type=MTB


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Januar 2018)

Hat nicht einer dieser hier genannten Store Bianchi MTB´s bzw. das Methanol...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (19. Januar 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hat nicht einer dieser hier genannten Store Bianchi MTB´s bzw. das Methanol...



Ähem, komischer Satzbau! Ist das eine Frage oder eine Feststellung?
Wenn eine Frage: Warum fragst du uns und nicht selber?
Wenn eine Feststellung: Wie gesagt, komischer Satzbau.


----------



## _Olli (19. Januar 2018)

@Lefty88 wenn du ein yeti asrc frame willst/suchst. schreib mich mal an


----------



## _Olli (20. Januar 2018)

*Lapierre XR 929 gibts auch noch*


----------



## xc-mtb (1. Februar 2018)

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/k-modelle.htm

Wiesmann K


----------



## zett78 (2. Februar 2018)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/k-modelle.htm
> 
> Wiesmann K



Nicht dein ernst, oder???


----------



## Lateralus (2. Februar 2018)

Wird hier jetzt gekauft oder was soll das Trara?


----------



## mete (2. Februar 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst, oder???



Wieso nicht, das Koxinga ist seit fast 20 Jahren erprobt, funktioniert und kostet einen Haufen Geld. Schöner als die ganzen Carbonhaufen ist es ohnehin, nur der dort gezeigte Aufbau ist eben nicht ganz so schön.


----------



## Lefty88 (2. Februar 2018)

Ich persönlich habe bereits entschieden, aber da andere user hier sagten es wäre allgemein interessant darf gerne weiter diskutiert und ausgetauscht werden. Ansonsten, ich bin raus, danke euch


----------



## Jabba81 (2. Februar 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe bereits entschieden, aber da andere user hier sagten es wäre allgemein interessant darf gerne weiter diskutiert und ausgetauscht werden. Ansonsten, ich bin raus, danke euch



Bianchi?


----------



## Lefty88 (2. Februar 2018)

Orbea Oiz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyx (12. Februar 2018)

Da bekommt man ja wieder ein paar Ideen.

Das Oiz gefällt mir auch gut. Besonders in dem Grün.

Was wäre denn mit einem Rocky Mountain Element oder einem BMC Fourstroke gewesen?


----------



## zett78 (12. Februar 2018)

Mainstream


----------



## Lefty88 (15. Februar 2018)

Element fahre ich aktuell selbst...


----------



## Mr. Speed (15. Februar 2018)

Hat was!


----------



## fricc (16. Februar 2018)

Besser als ein altes Element ist nur ein neues Element. Aber ich gebe zu, etwas Besonderes - in dem Sinn, wie du es gerne hättest - ist es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Lefty88 (13. März 2018)

Ganz neu - Intense Sniper XC


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. März 2018)

Ja, darüber bin ich auch gerade gestossen. Sehr cool!
Aber das wird wohl so einfach nicht zu bekommen sein.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-intense-sniper-elite-xc-2018.html


----------



## Lefty88 (13. März 2018)

Und: https://eu.intensecycles.com/collec...niper-xc-factory-build?variant=12249656721450

Ich denke über den Europa Vertrieb bestellbar 

siehe: https://eu.intensecycles.com/pages/shipping


----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2018)

Und soeben gelaunched....neues XC Race Fully von Santa Cruz 

https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/blur

oder

http://reviews.mtbr.com/santa-cruz-blur-first-ride-review


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (20. März 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und soeben gelaunched....neues XC Race Fully von Santa Cruz
> 
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/blur
> 
> ...



Das neue Yeti XC Bike kommt angeblich zum Seo Otter Festival.


----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2018)

Es tut sich gewaltig was in der XC Welt, klasse! Vor allem sind das nun 5-6 neue XC Fullys namhafter Hersteller, abseits des bekannten Massenmarktes a la Foucs, Cube etc. welche neue XC Feilen auf den Markt werfen


----------



## chilla13 (20. März 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Es tut sich gewaltig was in der XC Welt, klasse! Vor allem sind das nun 5-6 neue XC Fullys namhafter Hersteller, abseits des bekannten Massenmarktes a la Foucs, Cube etc. welche neue XC Feilen auf den Markt werfen


Stimmt. Ich warte aber ehrlich gesagt darauf, dass Pivot die Geo vom 429SL überarbeitet. Das wäre dann vermutlich meins.


----------



## racingforlife (20. März 2018)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Das neue Yeti XC Bike kommt angeblich zum Seo Otter Festival.



Hast Du noch mehr Info´s?


----------



## chilla13 (20. März 2018)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Hast Du noch mehr Info´s?


Nope, nur Andeutungen, die ich über Instagram bei Geoff Kabush und Jonathan Lee aufgeschnappt habe. Letzterer sprach davon, sein Setup zu polarisieren und dem SB5.5 eben das neue XC Bike zur Seite zu stellen. Die Spekulationen gingen ja lange in die Richtung, dass es ein 4inch Switch Infinity Bike werden soll. Das glaub ich aber nicht. Das würde meiner Meinung nach zu schwer werden und dem SB4.5 zu ähnlich sein.


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2018)

http://forums.mtbr.com/yeti/new-2019-yeti-xc-1063006.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2018)

Es brodelt...


----------



## racingforlife (20. März 2018)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/yeti/new-2019-yeti-xc-1063006.html




Danke!


----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2018)

Zum Santa...

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-blur-3-xc-bike-review.html


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. März 2018)

PYGA Stage

https://www.pygaindustries.com/product/stage/

Wheeler Falcon

https://www.wheelerworldwide.com/product/2/26/46


----------



## zett78 (22. März 2018)

https://www.soulcycles.com.br/bikes/volcano-xx1-eagle-gold-edicao-limitada/


----------



## racingforlife (29. März 2018)

https://www.brightracingshocks.com/

Ist nur eine Gabel aber passt hier ganz gut hin. In den italienischen Gran Fondo Medien sieht man die Gabel recht häufig.


----------



## Lefty88 (29. März 2018)

Die Gabel ist sehr sehr geil, finde nur leider nichts zum Thema Tests etc.


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. April 2018)

Ich habe ein TREK TopFuel 9.9SSL. Das ist sehr selten und von dem Rahmen her auch sehr ausgefallen. Die Geoemtrie ist sozusagen die Ur-Geometrie der modernen XC Bikes. 

Leider ist das Bike nur eine kleine Diva: nicht besonders steif und sehr pflegebedürftig


----------



## zett78 (1. April 2018)

Okay, und was soll das hier? [emoji10]


----------



## swift daddy (3. April 2018)

Schonmal über das Wilier 110FX nachgedacht?

https://wilier.com/en/products/int/offroad-bike/110fx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (3. April 2018)

Mir persönlich gefällt die Gemometrie des Wilier nicht so recht, da sehr "komfortabel".


----------



## xmaxle (3. April 2018)

Fährst doch eh nicht so, dass es mal Dreck sieht


----------



## Lefty88 (3. April 2018)

@xmaxle Über Ostern nicht ran dürfen? Dumme Kommentare ohne Sinn, frei ins www.


----------



## CHausK (3. April 2018)

Zumindest gibt es von deinen Bikes immer nur saubere Hochglanzaufnahmen...
Da hat der @xmaxle schon recht...


----------



## Lefty88 (3. April 2018)

Mit was soll er recht haben? Weil ich meine Bikes putze und sie dann fotografiere heißt das im Umkehrschluss dass sie nie dreckig sind? Das wäre so, wie wenn einer davon ausgehen würde, dass ein Auto nie dreckig werden wird im Autoleben, nur weil der Hochglanzkatalog des Herstellers es anders darstellt


----------



## Reamol (6. April 2018)

Wenn man beim Autohändler ein neues Auto kauft, erwarte ich schon ein sauberes. Ergo Hochglanzbilder im Katalog.
Wenn ich Mountainbikes von Mountainbikern anschaue erwarte ich auch mal ein dreckiges, weil es gebraucht werden will.


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2018)

Wie ein jeder sein Bike ablichtet ist noch immer jedem seine Sache. Ich fotografiere es gerne einmal wenn es sauber ist. Wer es schlammig anschauen mag, der soll seine eigenes nach der Hausrunde einfach direkt ablichten, was weder das Ding attraktiver noch den Fahrer schneller macht


----------



## Kraxler (6. April 2018)

Dass Du deine Räder gerne reinigst und fotografierst ist ja ok, aber dann mit dem gleichen Rad wegen jeder Änderung des Aufklebers auf der Felge gleich ganze Foren zu füllen muss ja nicht sein.
Damit geht das Interesse an den jeweiligen Beiträgen auch verloren - viel hilft nicht immer viel!


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2018)

Kraxler schrieb:


> Dass Du deine Räder gerne reinigst und fotografierst ist ja ok, aber dann mit dem gleichen Rad wegen jeder Änderung des Aufklebers auf der Felge gleich ganze Foren zu füllen muss ja nicht sein.
> Damit geht das Interesse an den jeweiligen Beiträgen auch verloren - viel hilft nicht immer viel!



War nun hier im Verlauf wo genau der Fall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (6. April 2018)

Vielleicht sollte jemand mal einfach wieder etwas zur Sache beitragen...
Ohne jetzt alle Seiten noch mal nachgelesen zu haben: War ein Stoll schon genannt?


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2018)

Das M1 wurde schon genannt. Für mich ist aktuell das Santa Cruz Blur CC eines der interessantesten Neuerscheinungen.


----------



## Kraxler (6. April 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> War nun hier im Verlauf wo genau der Fall?



Es geht nicht um den Verlauf hier, sondern dass die Räder in diversen Posts mehrfach auftauchen nur weil der Felgenaufkleber, oder irgendein Bauteil geändert wurde. 
Das Rad einmal im Detail sauber abgelichtet und hier gepostet, dann kannst Du die User für den Zeitraum der restlichen Nutzungsdauer des Rades damit verschonen.


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2018)

Und ich frage noch einmal, was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun? Wie wäre es wenn du und Konsorten uns andere einmal mit eurem geistigen Dünnschiss verschont und sinnlose Kommentare in Themen postet die damit 0,0 zu tun haben? Wenn du "MIR" etwas mitteilen willst, dann verwende doch dafür die PN, dann gehst DU anderen nicht auf den Sac* und würdest, wenn du dafür in einem Topic postet auch mal etwas zum Thema selbst beitragen  *Sinn Forum*


----------



## Kraxler (6. April 2018)

Wenn ich den Titel deines Posts richtig verstehe, dann suchst Du Ideen für ein/dein neues Fully.
Da stellt sich dann die Frage, was dein aktuelles Fully hiermit zu tun hat.

Ich lese hier gerne mit, weil immer wieder interessante Links von Bikes gepostet werden die ich mir gerne ansehe, bzw. die ich auch noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2018)

Wenn du lesen und nicht auf Seite 6 einfach Nonsenz posten würdest, dann wäre dir nicht entgangen dass das Bild meines Fullys im Zusammenhang mit der Erwähung und des Vorschlags mal ein RM Element an zu schauen gestanden wäre. Da ich das Topic eröffnet habe, war auch ich es, der die Frage gestellt hatte. Du musst mir nicht schreiben, oder sonst was, wenn dich der Anblick meiner Bikes stört, dann steck es dir einfach. Ich schaue auch nicht in deiner Galerie deine alten Göppel an und amüsiere mich über Retro Bauxit a la Gummikuh, das ist doch deine Sache. Dich interessiert dieses Thema hier 0, du verfolgst es nicht weder, noch beteiligst du dich am Thema selbst. Postest aber Nonsenz um mir zu sagen, dass dich etwas stört. Noch einmal PN?!

Und nun mal weiter mit dem was hier Sachverhalt ist, Racefullys mit Seltenheitswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (6. April 2018)

Wann kommt hier denn jetzt das super super mega seltene Bike? November, Dezember???


----------



## Kraxler (6. April 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ich schaue auch nicht in deiner Galerie deine alten Göppel an



ohne Worte


----------



## zett78 (6. April 2018)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wann kommt hier denn jetzt das super super mega seltene Bike? November, Dezember???


Ich habe alles gegeben, der Rest hier ist nur noch Kindergarten [emoji850]


----------



## Kraxler (6. April 2018)

https://www.ridley-bikes.com/project/sablo-x01-eagle-2/


----------



## xmaxle (7. April 2018)

Und jetzt steht das Element wieder im Bikemarkt. Ich fühle mich prima unterhalten.


----------



## gewichtheber (7. April 2018)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Und jetzt steht das Element wieder im Bikemarkt. Ich fühle mich prima unterhalten.


Die Laufleistung steht nach meinem Verständnis im Widerspruch zur artgerechten Haltung.
Ich möchte mich der Frage anschließen, wann das neue und seltene XC Fully an den Start geht. Das Thema interessiert mich, da so ein bike im Portfolio noch fehlt


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. April 2018)

artgerechte Haltung Hardtail

Fully dann eher bei Kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## racingforlife (7. April 2018)

Die Schuhe passen nicht!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> artgerechte Haltung Hardtail
> 
> Fully dann eher bei Kopfsteinpflaster


und ich habe es mir die ganze zeit verkniffen ...


und falls jetzt jemand kommt und wegen der veröffentlichung des richtigen namen meckert:
der steht dick und fett auf dem oberrohr vom fully.


----------



## Lefty88 (8. April 2018)

Und nun? Ist weder ein Geheimnis, noch etwas Besonderes?! Dazu bedarf es keiner Dedektei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (11. April 2018)

Und weiter im Text, das neue Yeti "XC Fully" ist da...wenngleich für mich auch eher ein "Trailbike" verglichen mit einem Scalpel etc.

https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...n-bikes/29er/product/yeti-sb100-review-51950/


----------



## chilla13 (11. April 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und weiter im Text, das neue Yeti "XC Fully" ist da...wenngleich für mich auch eher ein "Trailbike" verglichen mit einem Scalpel etc.
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...n-bikes/29er/product/yeti-sb100-review-51950/


Andere Laufräder und Reifen und die Laube läuft.


----------



## Lefty88 (11. April 2018)

Schick ist es allemal, die Geometrie ist jedoch schon sehr Trail lastig und hat mit einer klassischen XC Geo wenig zu tun....


----------



## Schwitte (12. April 2018)

Bissl schwer ist der Rahmen auch für einen XCler. Das Switch Infinity-System ist sicher nicht ganz unschuldig dran.


----------



## chilla13 (12. April 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Bissl schwer ist der Rahmen auch für einen XCler. Das Switch Infinity-System ist sicher nicht ganz unschuldig dran.


Jonathan Lee hat seinen Rahmen in Größe M gestern auf die Waage gelegt: 5.1 lbs, also 2,3kg. Ich finde das begrüßenswert. Mein ASRc ist zwar fast 400g leichter, wenn der SB 100 Rahmen dafür aber steifer und stabiler ist, dann nehm ich das Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Lefty88 (12. April 2018)

Ist ja alles i.o. aber im Grundkern hat es mit den klassischen und aktuellen XC Bikes dennoch wenig zu tun, auch wenn Yeti das gerne so sehen mag..


----------



## chilla13 (12. April 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles i.o. aber im Grundkern hat es mit den klassischen und aktuellen XC Bikes dennoch wenig zu tun, auch wenn Yeti das gerne so sehen mag..


Stack, Reach, Sitzwinkel sind nahezu identisch zum Epic. Einzig der Lenkwinkel ist flacher. Das war er bei Yeti aber auch schon beim ASRc. Der wurde stets mit 69,1 angegeben. Stimmte nie. Mit 120mm Gabel lag der bei mir eher bei 68,5. 
Ist aber auch müßig, zu diskutieren. Ich werd mir in den nächsten Wochen mal eins für einen ausgiebigen Test besorgen.


----------



## Lefty88 (12. April 2018)

Gerne berichten


----------



## chilla13 (12. April 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Gerne berichten


Mach ich. Samstag bekomm ich erstmal ein Epic. Da gehts mir aber eher ums Brain und obs mir taugt. Bei den bisherigen Parkplatztests war ich davon recht angetan, aber das muss nix heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (12. April 2018)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Da gehts mir aber eher ums Brain und obs mir taugt.


Hinterbau top, Gabel flop, so meine Erfahrungen.
Bin aber noch nicht das aktuelle BRAIN gefahren.


----------



## Lefty88 (12. April 2018)

Steckt halt ne olle SiD drin


----------



## kleinerblaumann (12. April 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Hinterbau top, *Gabel flop*, so meine Erfahrungen.
> Bin aber noch nicht das aktuelle BRAIN gefahren.


Gabel flop weil das Brain darin nicht wie gewollt funktioniert oder weil dir die Gabel an sich nicht gefällt?


----------



## Schwitte (12. April 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Gabel flop weil das Brain darin nicht wie gewollt funktioniert oder weil dir die Gabel an sich nicht gefällt?


Eine Gabel sollte feinfüllig ansprechen, hoch im Federweg stehen, bei harten Antritten oder im Wiegetritt annähernd blockierbar sein.
Egal wie ich das Brain auch einstelle, es ist und bleibt ein Kompromiss. ABER, das gilt nur für Marathons oder Touren. Wer evtl. CC fährt, bei dem macht's Brain (Gabel) mehr Sinn.
Am Hinterbau passt's besser, da brauch ich kein hypersensibles Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## _Olli (14. April 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und weiter im Text, das neue Yeti "XC Fully" ist da...wenngleich für mich auch eher ein "Trailbike" verglichen mit einem Scalpel etc.


nur mal so am rande - kene ahnung wo du da xc her hast.

alle sagen nämlich:

*Das SB100 ist ein Trail-Bike mit einer Affinität für XC*


----------



## zett78 (19. April 2018)

war das schon?

https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/04/1...to-fast-fun-in-120mm-carbon-xc-mountain-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantom Lord (22. April 2018)

Sprint evening fährt wie ne Frau die mit dem Allerwertesten wackelt, mich wunderts das der nicht kopfüber fliegt.  Naja, hauptsache das Ergebnis zählt.


----------



## xyx (23. April 2018)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## muenxi (18. Mai 2018)

Schaut euch mal das hier an...

https://momsenbikes.com/bikes/full-suspension/vipa-ultra/

Für mich wäre eine Aufnahme von 2 Trinkflaschenhaltern total Pflicht, weiterhin hat es eine total Sinnvolle Detaillösung am Oberrohr.


----------



## _Olli (26. Mai 2018)

120mm travel for the aggressive XC trail rider
2,000g frame weight (size medium)
68° head angle and short 430mm chainstays handle switchbacks and technical trails with stability and confidence
75° seat angle for more efficient pedaling
GA Link to optimize geometry for 29 or 27.5+ wheels
27.5x2.8" or 29x2.6" tire clearance
Custom designed rattle-free cable routing
Two water bottle mounts inside the front triangle on all sizes
Custom-molded downtube and chainstay protector
English threaded bottom bracket for easy maintenance


----------



## matt017 (26. Mai 2018)

Hier mal ein Link dazu: https://www.fezzari.com/signalpeak

Die Daten klingen echt interessant.
Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe als Komplettbike mit Reba und Eagle ab $ 3000 (aber leider kein Frameset).
Klingt echt sau günstig, weil keine low-budget Version vom Rahmen (mit Alu Hinterbau oder solchen Späßen wie bei anderen großen Herstellern).

Oder hab ich einen Haken übersehen?

Btw: Aktuell ist eine 'new Sram Eagle' spezifiziert. Da kommt wohl was neues unterhalb der GX...


----------



## _Olli (26. Mai 2018)

es gibt ja 3 versionen von 3k bis 6,5k - alle drei rahmen sind wohl exakt die gleichen. also das günstigste kaufen und teile verkaufen - selbst was aufbauen. 
2kg in m is schon echt gut...


----------



## ghost! (26. Mai 2018)

muenxi schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das hier an...
> 
> https://momsenbikes.com/bikes/full-suspension/vipa-ultra/
> 
> Für mich wäre eine Aufnahme von 2 Trinkflaschenhaltern total Pflicht, weiterhin hat es eine total Sinnvolle Detaillösung am Oberrohr.



Mann is der Eimer hässlich !


----------



## Organik (9. Juni 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> mich würde mal interessieren, wer hier im Forum Erfahrungen mit etwas exotischen XC Fullys hat?



Ich! 
Wenn ein Rahmen vom Jahr 2002 für Dich exotisch ist. 

Mein Storck Organic Light. Hier allerdings noch mit Fred Reifen, die ich schon lange nicht mehr montiert habe.


----------



## mogg (18. Juni 2018)

Kam der hier schon vorbei:
https://www.frmbike.biz/shop-prodotti/x-country/bikes-xc-racing/cobra-cape-xcr1-2017.html

Hab ich die Tage beim Sellaronda Hero gesehen, „in echt“ zumindest optisch ein Knaller!


----------



## Schwitte (18. Juni 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Kam der hier schon vorbei:
> https://www.frmbike.biz/shop-prodotti/x-country/bikes-xc-racing/cobra-cape-xcr1-2017.html
> 
> Hab ich die Tage beim Sellaronda Hero gesehen, „in echt“ zumindest optisch ein Knaller!



Sieht ja auf dem ersten Blick aus wie der HongFu HF-FM036.
Auf den zweiten Blick sieht man dann doch die Unterschiede am Rahmen, wie Hinterbau, Strebe am Oberrohr usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (18. Juni 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Kam der hier schon vorbei:
> https://www.frmbike.biz/shop-prodotti/x-country/bikes-xc-racing/cobra-cape-xcr1-2017.html
> 
> Hab ich die Tage beim Sellaronda Hero gesehen, „in echt“ zumindest optisch ein Knaller!


der preis ist heiß.

und das ist nix für schwere leute. 

aber 9kg is ne ansage


----------



## mogg (18. Juni 2018)

hier noch mal ein Foto von der Facebook-Seite:





insbesondere das Rote Rad war sehr schön.


----------



## mete (18. Juni 2018)

Leider würde ich von FRM nach diversen negatiiven Erfahrungen nicht einmal mehr einen Türstopper kaufen und schon gar kein Komplettrad für einen fünfstelligen Betrag


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Juni 2018)

Sachlich gesehen was sind die Gründe? Qualitativ?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2018)

für einen fünfstelligen betrag könnte man sich doch fast schon bei stoll umgucken, oder nicht?


----------



## mete (18. Juni 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Sachlich gesehen was sind die Gründe? Qualitativ?



Quasi jedes Teil, das ich von denen in den Händen hatte war mies konstruiert, der Exodus quasi vorprogrammiert. Vielleicht hat sich das aber inzwischen auch geändert, ich spreche ja nur von mir und ich habe schon ein paar Jahre nichts mehr bei FRM gekauft.


----------



## zedi (19. Juni 2018)

Deren Kettenblätter waren oder sind doch ganz ok?!


----------



## _Olli (8. Juli 2018)

Ahead tube: 1 "1/2 - 1 "1/8
Bottom bracket: BB92 Pressfit
Cable guidance: Interno
Rear axle: 12 x 142
Seatpost diameter: 31,6 mm
Seatpost clamp: 34,9 mm
Weight: 1650gr.
Sizes: S / M / L / XL

https://leonardistore.com/products/110-naghi?variant=30408831570


----------



## Deihlos (27. Juli 2018)

Falls jemand noch ein schönen Fully Rahmen sucht den man nicht oft sieht....hätte einen Norco Revolver FS 29 mit Monarch XX in best Zustand abzugeben, Grau gelb weiß. Größe XL.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (11. August 2018)

*Mondraker F-Podium Carbon 2019*
Das Topmodell RR SL kostet nämlich inklusive der wundersamen Carbon-Wheels sowie allerlei weiterer ultraleichter Highend-Parts schwer verdauliche 13 499 Euro, wird nur 100 Mal produziert und soll sensationell leichte 8,6 Kilo wiegen.
https://www.mtbmonster.com/mondraker-f-podium-carbon-rr-sl-2019/


----------



## Tony- (27. Mai 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> In Albstadt wurde das Rad ja offiziell vorgestellt. Leider fehlt der integrierte Vorbau.


Sieht cool aus, bei dem Reach wäre integrierter Vorbau etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Tony- (27. Mai 2019)

Steiler Sitzwinkel macht den Reach nicht kürzer sondern die Effektive Oberrohrlänge - ist auch kürzer beim Fully. Der Rahmen ist einfach länger zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr. 
Nya der aufgesetzte Vorbau mach das Bike auch für nicht Racer interessanter, mit dem steilem Sitzwinkel und dem langem Reach ist auch Overforking locker drin und somit ein Marathon / Trailbike Aufbau möglich.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2019)




----------



## _Olli (28. Mai 2019)

find es mit dem vorbau viel interessanter...


----------



## lukas_RadUnion (31. März 2020)

Ich weiß, letzter Eintrag ist schon etwas her, jedoch will ich mit dem Silverback STRATOS auch meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Recht neu, daher auch noch mit Seltenheitswert. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (1. Juni 2020)

Wer stellt, neben Genetix und Ceetec, Carbon Rahmen in der Schweiz her?


----------



## jonnys (1. Juni 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung ist bei beiden Top.
> 
> Lediglich der matte celeste Lack ist zu empfindlich und nicht sauber zu bekommen. Ich würde mir niemals wieder, ein Bike in dieser Frabe kaufen.
> 
> ...


War das alte Bianchi das neue ist um Klassen besser und leichter. Hatte am Epic auch schon Lager getauscht. Und Brain macht bei vielen Probleme?


----------



## FirstGeneration (1. Juni 2020)

Habe letzte Woche ein Unno Horn gesehen....Alter Schwede, was für ein tolles Rahmenfinish. Gefahren bin ich leider nicht, wäre nicht versichert gewesen.


----------



## s37 (12. Juni 2020)

Wie wär's mit einem Müsing Petrol 2C?


----------

